# protein skimmer



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Came across this unit on ebay yesterday, seems like a a good bang for the buck. It's the SC-65 and it's on "factory direct" specials @ around $110 with shipping. Is anyone using one or had any review of this skimmer? I Googled
the name and saw some videos of it in action, looks pretty good.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's most likely from the same factory that makes Bubble Magus. I've never used one but reviews have been favourable in the US market for a budget skimmer.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO skimmer is something you should not be cheating out on, it's your main lifeline for good water quality. Think of it as an insurance for your livestock.


----------

